

Teh Intarwebulatorz Aren’t For Real Developerz. Srsly. - Spearchucker
http://fourthprotocol.wordpress.com/2011/11/11/teh-intarwebulatorz-aren%e2%80%99t-for-real-developerz-srsly/

======
daedalus_j
A much more balanced approach to the issue, well done. I would have liked to
see a little more discussion about the web vs. not-web topic as I don't think
it quite hits the point that "web is just a UI" as hard as it could.

But it at least gets the discussion going. "Atwood's law" is almost a straw
man. Just because the UI is written in javascript doesn't mean the entire
stack is going to be.

